# Tombstone from 1" foam



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
I have 3/4 of a sheet of pink foam left over from a different project. I plan to make a tombstone from this and some scraps I've been saving. I will post some pictures and comments as I go. 
The epitaph I've chosen is: 
"Paige Turner
the end." 
I hope my wit isn't lost on my patrons.
Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it Kevin! Look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Was looking at your epitaph, just a suggestion but what about something like this. . .
Paige Turner
She turned one page to many
The End

I don't know, just something that popped into my head.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*New tombstone: "Paige Turner" WIP*

Hi all,
I've made some progress over the weekend.










The stone is constructed of 3 layers of 1" foam, sandwiched together with spray adhesive and 2 1/2" screws. I've had an old rubber doormat hanging around with a great filigree pattern on it that I've used for the top. The name and epitaph were routed out with a dremel. The book was carved from a block of 2" foam and was the most time consuming of all the parts to make. My 4 year old was a great help. I've put in about 8 hours so far, I will post more pictures once the final assembly is nearing completion. Let me know if you have any questions or comments.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your original thread is in the how-to section. I'll get someone to merge them together.

I like the look so far. Nice job on carving the book.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd like to see a clearer photo of the stone as a whole rather than odd angles and small sections.
Will there be more text than just the Paige Turner the end?
I'm kind of surprised you didn't go for ornamentation that looks like an open book, maybe one with all of the pages turned and just the last page/leaf and the inside of the back cover with the words The End on the last page.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I don't know if you are open to suggestions but here's one bouncing off fontgeek. Make a larger version (scaled correctly) of your little book and place it in front of the tomb like it is sitting on a book stand. Who knows, maybe even attach the book to the stone.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the input, guys. I'm now in the final stages of weathering and assembly. I'll post some better pics very soon!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Here she is!









Here's a closeup of the book.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks really good. Nice job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like that scrollwork, and the cracks are a nice touch.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - nice job.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That turned out really cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that! Very creative.  And great idea using the doormat for the pattern. never would've thought to do that.

sidenote: and thanks for the Boneyard Bar B-Q idea... I stole it a couple of years ago and everyone loved it.  

btw- your kiddo is adorable.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job! Looks fantastic.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great job! Love the book details!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Like every body else a great looking stone.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

CreeepyCathy said:


> sidenote: and thanks for the Boneyard Bar B-Q idea... I stole it a couple of years ago and everyone loved it.
> 
> btw- your kiddo is adorable.


Thanks, Cathy! I'm glad you stole the bbq.

And thanks, everyone for the great comments!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great final product! A stone like that would make a nice center piece to any cemetery. Love the aging as well, very convincing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is a great looking stone! So creative in the things you used to make it and the book is perfect! Love it!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it!!


----------

